# What kind of rifle is this??



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the name of this rifle and what cartridge does it shoot. Any idea as to value? Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Need more good pics....id say just from that, an OLD shotgun that shot paper shells and could not withstand todays shells....what kinda markings...looks English


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats an old Swiss K31, strange looking buggers aren't they?, shoots a 7.5X55 cartridge.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a sweed action to me (straight pull bolt)


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought they were 6.5x55?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Swiss, not Swede. The Swedish mauser does shoot the 6.5X55 cartridge. The rifle pictured is a Swiss rifle, which shoot the 7.5X55 cartridge.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Az-Vic said:


> Thats an old Swiss K31, strange looking buggers aren't they?, shoots a 7.5X55 cartridge.



That is a weird looking gun.... looks almost like the 1 at the website I found out just a ta different ....
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/K31


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*What kind of rifle, swiss or swede?*

Serial number 28xxx, only 5 not 6 digits like most of the swiss K31 I have found. Was there a 5 digit series also? What about the Swedish Mauser, did it look like this rifle as well? Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Post a few pics.....always willing to learn something about a weapon!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*what kind of rifle*

will post some more pictures when I get it back from my grandson. Thanks


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Check behind the butt plate, you may find a small slip of paper with the name of the citizen it was issued to. I understand they are very well machined and very accurate with the swiss surplus ammo.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I meant Swiss, my bad..


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

If it is the K-31 I've never seen one that wasn't a very accurate shooter. Look for the original owners information under the buttplate. Several I've had had the guy's name and address in it.

Rick


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rifle?*

No paper under butt plate. Will get the gun tomorrow and take some more pictures.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Swiss K31...i have two..extremely accurate rifle


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

My grandson called and said he had been told it was made by Husqvarna. I know they made rifles but did they make one like this one? Thanks.


----------

